# Niseido Ju Jitsu



## Ceicei (Dec 28, 2004)

The Prof,

Would you explain what Niseido Ju Jitsu is and its origin?

What is the basic philosophy?  How is this philosophy taught to your students?

Is there a ranking system?  If so, how is it determined?  How long does it take to get through the system?

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a separate thread that The Prof started regarding Niseido Ju Jitsu. Please clink on the link below and go there to enjoy learning!!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20476

  - Ceicei


----------

